# Introducing Miss Poison Ivy



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Well we picked up Poison Ivy. She's eight weeks old and weighs in at 6lbs.Here are a few shot from this morning. She's got a super great personality very adventurous . The introduction with Lux did not go as planned. Most dogs that I've introduced a pup to usually don't want to have anything to do with it. Not Lux and what he want to do is not good. I'm sure things will mellow in a week or so. For now all he can do is just look at her in the crate.

Ivy and Me


----------



## Triniboy18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Ivy looks great! i cant wait till i get my pit


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

That last pic was the best one man! Congrats on the new puppy. I'm sure they'll get used to eachother!


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

mmmmm puppy blues. She's gorgeous elvis! Congrats! I can't wait to watch her grow up!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

She sure is a cute little thing!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I forgot how nice and quiet it is with a new puppy!:hammer:


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Hahaha yah no sleep, no peace, house training, OB training, bit inhibition ..... Have fun lmao!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

OMG!! You look like such a proud new daddy doug LOL .. What an adorable puppy!! Lux is looking good too all those muscles  I can't wait to see the little girl grow up!!!! Great Pictures I want your camera LOL:clap:


----------



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

lol puppy fever everywhere must resist!

she is gorgeous! 
i love the name some of my favorite movies......
ivy can survive anything and lux will chill out soon he will just fall in love with her soon 
congrats on your gorgeous new baby pitbull!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Eek! YOu got her. How cute!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

oh wow, so pretty!!!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Cute lil pup Doug... good luck with her


----------



## verry_sweet (Aug 14, 2008)

Cute little baby girl  Congrats!


----------



## nopi (Mar 9, 2009)

Cute little baby! Lux does not look amused. :curse: lol
Every time I see a picture of him, I am amazed by his gorgeousness!! Really, he should make a calendar.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

OOOO gimme gimme brindle cuteness! Awwwwwe! CONGRATS! What Bloodline is she out of!?


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

awwwwwwwwww so cute baby !!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh man she is so darn cute. I can't wait to watch miss Poison Ivy grow up.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

OMG such a cutie! I love those ears


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

very cute congrats


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

Congrats!!


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

Oh she is just adorable and I love her name!


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

aww cute baby!i!i!i!i!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

holy wow, you're getting me sooo excited for the pups! She is just sooo cute!


----------



## Raybeez (Mar 28, 2009)

she is a cute pup and i love the G.B.H shirt


----------



## pitbull learner (Sep 16, 2008)

wow she is such a cutie....i just love those ears of hers.. and lux is looking good aswell..


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all the nice complements on Ivy. She really a fun little pup. We’re off to a bit of a rough start with Lux not really enjoying Ivy too much, but I’m sure it will all work out. Thanks again!
Cheers,
EF


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

oh i just love her she is beautiful and i love her color! hope everything works out with her and lux


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

Wow look at Lux's muscles. What a beauty. And Miss Poison Ivy is just such an adorable little sweetie pie! You do look like such a happy Daddy!! Congratulations on the new addition!!! =)


----------

